# Are my qualifications and experience are fit enough to apply for the Fedaral Skill mi



## thisarasr (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm trying to migrate to Canada under the Federal Skilled migration category. Followings are my qualifications and experience.

1. 4 years 1 month as a Associate Software Engineer (Part time - 30 hours/week). This company is closed now. From Aug 2011 - Feb 2015
2. 1 year 8 months as a Trainee Associate Software Engineer. (Full time - 40 hours/week) from May 2014 - Dec 2015
3. 1 year as a Software Engineer. (Full time - 40 hours/week) Dec 2015 to present
4. Got the British Computer Society Certificate in IT and Diploma in IT(no project, exams only) on 2016 Sep.

Are these qualifications are fit enough to apply for fedaral Skilled migrant visa - Canada. Please give me a clarification


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you want to come to Canada, or extend your stay?


----------



## thisarasr (Dec 8, 2016)

Could you please explain??


----------



## thisarasr (Dec 8, 2016)

The site says

paid work (volunteer work, unpaid internships do not count),

I have a paid internship.. Is it countable??


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

thisarasr said:


> Could you please explain??


Explain what?

Regarding your internship: if you are on a payroll, it's paid.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

thisarasr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to migrate to Canada under the Federal Skilled migration category. Followings are my qualifications and experience.
> 
> ...



Your certificate from the British Computer Society will be worthless here as it is not from a college or university. Depending on where your diploma is from it might also be worthless.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You'll need to get your "diplomas" evaluated by WES in order to determine what they're equivalent to in Canada.


----------



## MAamer (Nov 28, 2016)

The link EVHB sent you is from the government of Canada so the info there is right.
You can check for your self because there are other things that will determine your eligibility age language ability,education, so you should do that yourself.

by the way here is another link that might help you.
www cic gc ca/english/immigrate/skilled/index asp
use dot instead of the spaces
Good Luck ?


----------



## thisarasr (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks you for the response. Will check the things and will let you know. Thanks again.


----------

